# Is trigger work worth it?



## 204ruger (Jan 4, 2006)

I have only been a member for a short time and relatively new to shooting. I just purchased a Ruger M77 mark II in .204 caliber. When I read all of your postings I see that all of you talk about trigger work affecting accuracy. Do you believe this is that important? I wonder how much affect the trigger can effect accuracy. Is it important to have a soft trigger so don't "jerk" the gun? Again, I am new to this and hope that I am not asking a stupid question. Thanks


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

You want a Clean, Crisp Trigger of around 3 lbs. JMHO :sniper: 
Just about the most imporatant single thing to do to your rifle. :soapbox:


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

That is a hard question to answer, as each shooter is an individual and has their own likes and dislikes. Personally I would rather have a trigger that is heavy but super crisp with as little movement as possible, than have a light trigger that has a lot of movement and creep to it. That is just me.

I feel I can shoot to my potential ONLY with a good trigger, but again that is just me. If you are mechanically inclined and fully understand how a trigger works the Ruger m77 MKII's trigger are very easily tuned to a super crisp pull. The instructions on how to tune the Ruger M77 MKII triggers can be found at http://www.centerfirecentral.com/77trigger.html .

I have done a couple dozen over the years and they are quite easy to do provided you can follow the instructions to the letter. If you attempt to tackle this yourself the main thing to remember is GO SLOW. It is much, much better to have to take it apart several times (checking as you go) that to do it all at once and go to far.

Another alternative is to replace the factory trigger with an aftermarket trigger. The only experience I have had (in regards to an aftermarket trigger for the Ruger M77 MKII) is with a Timney. These can be installed buy the owner provided the instructions are followed. It is quite easy to do, but does require some fitting. Once installed the Timney Trigger is adjustable for Engagement (Creep), Pull Weight and Overtravel (movement of the trigger after the gun fires).

I would say that if you are not comfortable tackling the job of tuning the Ruger Trigger yourself, either take it to a gunsmith to have it done or install a Timney Trigger.

Rugers get a lot of bad press due to their triggers. Well the design is a great trigger it is just that the factory does not FINISH the process. In all honesty I have yet to handle a new Production Rifle that didn't need some trigger work to satisfy me.

Larry


----------



## Scooter (Nov 4, 2005)

The trigger adjustment is the second most important thing next to proper inletting and bedding/floating a barrel that you can do to a rifle to achieve its accuracy potential. So yes it makes a big difference and once you do it you will never own another rifle that doesn't have the trigger adjusted!


----------



## 204ruger (Jan 4, 2006)

Thanks, Guys. I will check out the website about adjusting the trigger myself. I am a little scared to do it. I would hate myself for screwing up a rifle that I just spent all my extra cash on. Again thanks; and you guys ROCK.

:beer:


----------



## cya_coyote (Aug 31, 2005)

remember and think about this... the scope is on the target, you are ready to squeeze, and the trigger has some give to it (what is called creep)... now you start to squeeze the trigger adn as you do, when taking up this creep, the wieght of pull, or force you are applying to the trigger causes the rifle to move slightly... how are you going to guarantee that you are moving the same amount each time? you cant.

adjust the trigger, you will thank yourself with better groups and more accurate kills... my groups dropped from 7/8" to 1/2"... not a big difference at 100 yards, but imagine the difference at 300... would be a miss on a prarie dog, very easily, and a gut shot on a deer or coyote... not worth taking a chance on for me....

:sniper:


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Everyone is pointing you in the right direction. I was one of those that didn't pay much attention to the trigger, thinking it was just something you adjust to. Then when I bought a Savage 17HMR and got to reading about trigger work in another group I started to play around with adjustments on the Savage. The results were to say the least very startling to me. Since then I have either reworked or had the triggers adjusted on almost all my guns. Try this..... set up with a target and have your buddy load the rifle for you one round at a time but tell him somewhere in the next 10 rounds to slip the safety on without telling you. When you do start to fire only to discover the safety is on, take a quick look at the cross hairs and observe how far you are of target.


----------



## Dave_w (May 25, 2005)

The trigger is probably more important than bedding. A crisp trigger will let you use more of the rifle's accuracy. Even the exertion of trying to pull an 8-pound trigger will throw you off greatly, not to mention the flinching that comes with a long, creep-ridden pull.

Rugers typically come with pretty good triggers, but that can vary from rifle to rifle. Savage, I think everyone can agree, has bragging rights. My 10FP-LE2 is sublime in that regard, and I didn't even adjust the AccuTrigger.

Dollar for dollar, I really doubt you'll find a better use of your money.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

"Is trigger work worth it"?

In a word...

*YES!*

It's not just worth it, it's crucial. It's simply not possible to realize the accuracy of a rifle (or handgun) without a light, clean, crisp trigger.

I have my big game rifles set to 3.5 lbs, and my varmint stuff set to 2.5 lbs...


----------

